# Under construction



## JohnHowley

HI,

Can anyone please tell me the Dutch for '*Under Construction*' as in the phrase: 'This website is under construction' ?

Thanks

John


----------



## L.J90

In fact we use the words 'under construction' as well in Dutch.
'Deze website is nog under construction' is the most usual way to say in Dutch that a website is still under construction.

Other less usual ways to express what you mean are:

Aan deze website wordt nog gewerkt
Deze website is nog niet af
Deze website is nog onder constructie


----------



## Joannes

L.J90 said:


> 'Deze website is nog under construction' is the most usual way to say in Dutch that a website is still under construction.



Then don't you think that 96 hits for this string on Google are very few?

I'd put something like *er wordt aan gewerkt*.


----------



## JohnHowley

Thanks for your assistance. Much appreciated
John


----------



## Fingolfin

L.J90 said:


> In fact we use the words 'under construction' as well in Dutch.
> 'Deze website is nog under construction' is the most usual way to say in Dutch that a website is still under construction.
> 
> Other less usual ways to express what you mean are:
> 
> Aan deze website wordt nog gewerkt
> Deze website is nog niet af
> Deze website is nog onder constructie



I've never heard "Deze website is nog under construction"
but I believe the other ones are fine


----------



## L.J90

Serieus niet? Hier in Nederland is het vrij gewoon de Engelse uitdrukking te handhaven. Misschien ligt het ook wel aan de leeftijdsgroep: Mensen van mijn leeftijd gebruiken sowieso veel leenwoorden valt me op!


----------



## Joannes

L.J90 said:


> Serieus niet? Hier in Nederland is het vrij gewoon de Engelse uitdrukking te handhaven. Misschien ligt het ook wel aan de leeftijdsgroep: Mensen van mijn leeftijd gebruiken sowieso veel leenwoorden valt me op!


De mijne ook - al weet ik niet of ik er moet van uitgaan dat die verschillend is. Over Belgisch-Nederlandse verschillen wil ik geen uitspraak doen maar 96 _hits_ op een kwalitatieve zoekmachine - voor een grote en internetgevoelige taalgemeenschap als de onze - lijken me bijzonder weinig om een dergelijke constructie als 'meest gebruikelijke' te kwalificeren.


----------



## Lopes

Ik moet zeggen dat 'Deze website is under construction' voor mij ook niet klinkt als de meest gebruikelijke, eerder 'onder constructie'


----------



## sempron3000

In Dutch, the phrase "Deze website is in aanbouw" is also pretty common.

Vaak worden Engelstalige leenwoorden gebruikt, maar daarmee wordt eigenlijk de Nederlandse taal tekort gedaan.


----------



## AcquaInBocca

I would translate it as 'In opbouw'


----------

